# Battle



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Who do u think will win in a battle between oscars piranas group of 10 tiger barbs, a betta ad african ciclid.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

not sure aobut the first ones, but african cichlid would win hands down! lol, they actually have teeth if u look close enough not sure about betta, but african hap lol would take'em out and eat'em for breakfest.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

well for one, bettas are much smaller than the others, save for the tiger barbs, and the barbs in a group could totally take out a betta. bettas really aren't that tough against other fish. their long bright fins make them easy targets as they draw attention from other fish, and they are impractical for swimming. i don't know enough about the other fish to say.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

they all have teeth. cichlids have teeth on their lips so they can "kiss" and fight off other fish. thats why many cichlids have worn down lips after disputes with eachother.

I'd have to say piranhas have the largest meanest teeth. but oscars have size. and the african cichlid wasnt specified, heck it could be a kribensi. they are african cichlids too.

obviously the betta and tiger barbs wouldnt have much of a chance.

black piranhas, or "rhoms" are much bigger than red piranhas. I'd put my bet on the piranha. (not that I would ever support an actual fight between the fish). yup, they'd own them all. especially in groups where their feeding habits are magnified. solo piranhas can even be kinda docile. but in groups they can be pretty mean.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

With one pirhana, I'd say the African

School of 12 pirhana, I'd say the african would get one or two of them, but when the other 10-11 sensed the blood...

Pirhana are more dangerous flipping around in a boat than in the water. I've gotten bit by a Gold Pirhana. It had gotten caught in the net while transferring it from one side of tank to the other (divided). I grabbed the net so the fish could fall out, and it got me just a lil bit on the palm of my hand. Have you ever hit your thumb with a hammer? TEN times worse than that, then the bruising set in, the palm of my hand was tender and sore for a week. I got caught by only 3 or four teeth.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Are we talking about a fighting betta or a long-finned pretty betta?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I say make this more interesting how about a fight between 1 oscar, 5 black pirhana, 4 tinfiol barbs, 2 red tailed black sharks, and 2 large convict cichlids


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> Are we talking about a fighting betta or a long-finned pretty betta?


it wouldnt make a difference. not even a heard of 10 of the largest bettas could do anything.

I still stick with the rhom since the african cichlid wasnt speicified.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think a real fighter could take out a few tiger barbs easy.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

fishboy said:


> I say make this more interesting how about a fight between 1 oscar, 5 black pirhana, 4 tinfiol barbs, 2 red tailed black sharks, and 2 large convict cichlids


you mean who would win? out of them all?

well first off, 2 red tailed black sharks.... . sure they are mean, and like to chase other fish, even ones much larger than they are, but really cant do any damage.

2 convicts? they are central american, not african for one. 2 of them combined would make like a foot.

tinfoil barbs have size, a foot+ each, but are largely vegetarian. well I think omniverous, but still no predatory weapons.

there are 2 kinds of black piranhas, s niger and the other. 1 of either kind would take an oscar, let alone five. I think rhoms and oscars are around the same size. black piranhas get 15 inches. and 2 feet int he wild

they will kill even the meanest cichlids.

edit: no contest


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Piranhas would win hands down, no matter what species, or what number. Oscars have been kept with piranhas, but most die. I'm a member on piranha-fury.com and there have been people who try all kinds of fish with piranha, look up thier compatibility list with piranha and you'll see that they agree with me. Piranha are built to take out fish... razor sharp gripping teeth, decent speed and ambush capabilities, and intelligent fish. Oscars prove to be very little match. African Cichlids would be looking for a fight, and they'd get it... they'd be the first to go if you had all these fish in a tank (besides maybe the slow moving betta). Some people have had SOME minimal luck with convicts and some spiney catfish, but not long term.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

"no matter what species, or what number". -an open can of worms, and a biased opinion to boot. I've kept some, they have their moments, but they aren't all that...

"how about 100 full grown red tail barracuda"
"drop them in my salt tank and my clown will own them"
"there are catfish in vietnam that would swallow a school whole"

Piranha should be kept in a same species only tank. Any one who throws any type of fish with them knows what the outcome will be.

"I've got this new eye-less fish"
What The???
"I rescued it from my friends Piranha tank"
Um, It's not moving...

This thread has the ability to get way out of hand. There aren't any ground rules in this fight. There aren't any parameters of the arena/playing field/tank/in-the-wild. Size of fish weren't originally specified.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I assumed the fish were fully grown.

and there needs to be an actual name of the cichlid.

still.... no contest.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I got carried away....really i wanted the pirhanas to win so i inflated there numbers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

when I refered to no matter what species... I was talking about piranha species... and when I was talking about numbers, I was talking about the numbers of fish already mentioned... sorry for the miscommunication. People over at my appartment often ask if I'd ever consider throwing my piranha into a saltwater tank so it could eat my saltwater fish... I'm like... ummm, no, they won't live long enough to do it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

peacock bass are pretty mean. so are vampire tetras, and they get pretty massive, at least a foot larger than an average black piranha. not to mention the teeth


----------

